# Hayfever



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Its started early this year, just taken dog out for a walk, arrived back and eyes streaming, sneezing constantly.

Popped in the "Piriteze" and its starting to calm down. Oh well only about a month to go for me, normally stops late May !!

Steve


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

I'm in the same boat, it seems worse this year. Did not start suffering until I hit 60 now I sem to have everything. I'm turning into a miserable old "b" 
Solly :x


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have also had some hay fever symptons,which is early this year.

The first high pollen counts of the year are normally tree pollen,which affects about 20% of hay fever sufferers.

The majority are allergic to grass pollen which peaks in late May and June.

A good site >>>HERE<<< for checking the pollen count.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Am 61 now, had hayfever (well the symtoms that responed to treatment) for 4 or 5 years in my early forties. Never had them before never had them since. House or place of work was not changed.

Just a thought, any oilseed rape near you? I noticed a field the other day coming to flower (it's the bright yellow crop) I sneeze whenever I drive past one.

Dick


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I am very susceptible to "Oil Seed Rape", I have only had hayfever since this crop was grown extensivley.

Steve


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

I really feel for hayfever sufferers having been one myself for many years. I now don't get it anymore save for the odd sniffle now and again. I used to get it real bad from around the age of seven up until a few years ago, and it really did ruing summertime for me. I used to wake up in the morning and have to bath my eyes to get them to open. Tried everything under the sun for a remedy, but nothing seemed to work very well at all. My doctor did tell me when I was young that I would eventually grow out of it, and this proved to be right but, nearly forty years. 8O 

Steve


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

No symptoms yet, thanks goodness. However, last year I followed the advice of a neighbour and ate some local honey (the bees actually gather pollen in our garden) and, lo and behold, it worked!

Worth a try if you lay your hands on some truly local honey. Even if it doesn't work for you, at least you'll have enjoyed a real treat.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I've just been out to buy the first of this year's supply of Zirtek for my daughter (Piriteze makes her fall asleep). She's not looking forward to summer.  

Viv


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

steco1958 said:


> I am very susceptible to "Oil Seed Rape", I have only had hayfever since this crop was grown extensivley.
> 
> Steve


I agree with Steve. Pollen from Oil Seed Rape is notoriously the worst trigger for allergic rhinitis (hayfever). When I was a lad it was not grown in the UK and I never suffered from hayfever.

I do wonder why the Government encouraged UK farmers to grow this crop without apparently researching its health implications for the general population. I suspect that there could be a correlation between the spread of Oil Seed Rape and the recent sharp rise in cases of asthma in children.

Birch trees are coming into flower now so this will affect anyone sensitive to that pollen, which in my case makes my eyes itch.

SD


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I started to get symptoms last year, although bright light makes me sneeze, but now my noze is always sensitive, and the slightest dust sets me off, I found a Boots product gives me a bit off relief though.

"Hayfever relief nasal spray" main components are Beclametasone, Diprpionate, 50 mcg per spray, I use it every other day, don'y half make your eyes water for a while though.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

I don't suffer as badly as I did when I was younger 8O but the symptoms always continue whilst the May, Blackthorn and Wallflowers are in bloom and subside when they have finished. Haven't seen any wallflowers in bloom yet but the hedgerows are thick with blackthorn which accounts for my running nose and frequent sneezes.

Mrs. D


----------

